# Tubby Track T.S.S. Hobbies



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Our Tubby Track is up and running now with all original Aurora track! wwwtsshobbies.com 734 487 8410


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Cool! But...*

But just where is TSS Hobbies? 

(Pssst... plug your shop here...)


Scott


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Great News!*



tbolt said:


> Our Tubby Track is up and running now with all original Aurora track! wwwtsshobbies.com 734 487 8410


I've been waiting quite a while to run on this track!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Great track for T-Jets...lots of fun
I never cared to run it with magnet cars tho.............that bump in the middle of the back straight always gave me fits!


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

We are only running Tjets on this track. No magnet cars will be allowed. We still need to put the Trackmate timing system on and line the lanes. Hopefully it will be done by next week. If anyone is interested in running the Tjets contact me so we can set up a race date.:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

For T-Jet racing in Michigan,
Come to *Dave's H.O. Raceway* in Pittsford: http://daveshoraceway.net/
Track opens at noon till... on Saturday. Racing starts at 2 PM.

* Only $5 entry fee for the race and track time is free. :thumbsup:









__________________


----------

